# HELP ME!  RCI cancelled my account.  Wyndham won't HELP.   Can you?



## SRR (Sep 20, 2010)

:hysterical:  HELP!

I own millions of Wyndham points that I purchased 1/2 from them directly and half on the 2nd market.  I had a Interval and RCI account and in 2007 when RCI and Wyndham got together they canceled my II account.  I argued with them to let me keep it since I ONLY reason I  bought the Royal Vista Resort from them was to have a membership and trade with II.  I was able to use it for 2 years and then like everything else the benefit was gone and I was helpless to do anything. 

 Recently RCI sent me a certified letter warning me NOT to rent my exchanges or they would close my account.  I stopped immediately.  Then a few days later I got a cancellation letter.  I still had 10 reservations with guests planning on using the weeks.  They let me keep those and canceled ALL of the other reservations.  I was not going to ruin all those family vacation plans last minute.  When I called they said I rented these units and they would not except any excuses.  I explained that I had to allow the last few quests to travel and vowed to NEVER do it again. 

 Since that day I am in the process of  purchasing another  million points from the 2nd market and they are with II in hopes of getting a II account.  I asked Wyndham (NO begged) them to help me get all the weeks I deposited into RCI back and give me back my II account.  Owner Relations supervisors said NO WAY because they are in a relationship with RCI and not II.  I asked if I could get a new II membership if I open up a 2nd Wyndham account with the points contract that I am in the process of closing on.  Again they said NO.  What can I do to get my points back from RCI or Wyndham and get back my RCI and II accounts.  I want to be able to trade for prime inventory for my personal use.  Wyndham has VERY limited prime inventory, probably due to the fact that they sell it to RCI and Extra Holidays.  RCI can sell weeks intended for exchange, but I can't.  That's fair      I am not going to let them do this to me.  Yes, I violated RCI policy by renting units, but I said I was sorry and would NEVER do it again.  I travel alot and want to use RCI and II for personal use and continue to rent out my Wyndham weeks to help offset the cost of the maintenance fees.  This was part of the sales pitch and one of the reasons I bought timeshares in the first place.  Wyndham sales people encouraged me to buy points, deposit them into RCI and get 4 or 5 weeks from RCI instead of the 1 week you would get from Wyndham with the saame amount of points.  They taught me to use one and rent the rest for profit.  They gave some good advice that cost me my RCI membership and alot of money. Wyndham, VRI and fixed weeks owners can still rent weeks for profit until Wyndham finds a way to take that benefit away from us.   

 I am also looking to get in contact with ANYONE that has had this or anything like this happen to them.   We have to stand united or they will continue to bully us into submission.


----------



## chellej (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think you will find much sympathy here... we all have to abide by RCI rules or they do cancel accounts.  If they did not cancel your confirmed exchanges you are lucky because because when they have cancelled other accounts the exchanges were also cancelled.

Joining interval will not help - they have the same rule and will cancel your account if they catch you renting weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wyndham and II no longer have a relationship.  It's too bad, but that is how it is.  I just talked to Wyndham this morning about an exchange I want through II that is possibly a Wyndham property, and they told me they have no relationship with II anymore, so tough luck on getting the answers I need.  

All I want to know is which resort code is Wyndham through II.  I want to get a Wyndham unit at Star Island and not a Star Island managed one.  It's all about the bed arrangements for me.  No answers, no sympathy, nothing.

If you were renting exchanges through RCI, I don't think anyone is going to sympathize with that situation.  It's as though you were taking availability from us and giving it to people outside the exchange community.  Guest certificates are for family and friends, not strangers.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 20, 2010)

You Got caught red handed renting exchages

Not going to get any symathy here regarding getting and II account for "personal" use while "renting" reserations with your soon to be 2 million Wyhdamn points :rofl: 

Your business model is flawed .. .


----------



## mshatty (Sep 20, 2010)

You want us to stand united and strong while you blatantly violated RCI's rules and conditions.  No thanks.


----------



## siesta (Sep 20, 2010)

you can still make internal reservations with wyndham and rent them out with gift certs.


----------



## SRR (Sep 20, 2010)

against the rules.


----------



## SRR (Sep 20, 2010)

Wyndham allows you to rent.  Get your facts right.  I didn't get caught.  I was sold a bunch of bull from timeshare sales people about RCI rental policies.   If you have nothing good to say or can't offer any usefull advise, then go away please.  I am busy working on my law suits.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 20, 2010)

It is incredible that these people cancel accounts for the very same fraud they commit against members themselves.  I don't like people renting exchanges, but if the exchange company is itself looting exchange deposits to rent to non-members, as RCI is doing, then they have a lot of audacity in complaining about their members doing the same thing.

Fairfield / Wyndham have always been despicable corporate bullies.  Ask the owners at Bluebeards Castle in St. Thomas, USVI for example or read accounts of the lawsuits between their HOA's and the corporate bullies of unFairfield (now Wyndham).  Fortunately, I was not one of the owners who went through that nightmare, but knowing its history I would NEVER want to own at any resort controlled by those jerks.


----------



## siesta (Sep 20, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I don't like people renting exchanges, but if the exchange company is itself looting exchange deposits to rent to non-members, as RCI is doing, then they have a lot of audacity in complaining about their members doing the same thing.



+1, the only reason they have that policy is because they want to be the ones renting the units, not the exchanger.  Teapot calling the kettle black.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Salespeople lie.  That's what they do.  I heard this very sales pitch at the table next to me during a sales presentation on Kauai, so I know these sales goofs mislead people.  But RCI has a disclaimer that says you cannot rent for commercial purposes.  I don't know how they figure it out, but there are many people doing it on ebay, and I see some have rented 100's of units.  Maybe they are renting Extra Vacations and that's okay (I have no idea if it's okay to rent EV or not, but if you let people rent through your RCI account, with their credit cards, perhaps it is?), or maybe RCI uses ebay themselves.  I have no idea, but I do know that what you did was against the rules.  

You can rent Wyndham and pay the $99 guest fee.  Perhaps that's what you should do, instead of renting RCI exchanges. Use the same mode of advertising you used before.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 20, 2010)

> I was sold a bunch of bull from timeshare sales people about RCI rental policies.


That doesn't absolve you from knowing what they are.



> If you have nothing good to say or can't offer any usefull advise, then go away please. I am busy working on my law suits.


My advice: don't throw good money after bad.  Renting RCI exchanges is pretty cut and dried, and you have very little hope of prevailing.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe they are renting Extra Vacations and that's okay


Is it okay to rent Extra Vacations?  I have an Extra Vacation coming up that I won't be able to use (and it's too late to cancel).  I've offered it to some friends, but none are able to go.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2010)

RCI and II do NOT allow you to rent any type of reservation that you get from them.

If you get caught, you can lose your Acct., your reservations, your deposits, and any fees you've paid.

*I have been told that the only exception to this is if you use RCI points to make a reservation at your own home resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 20, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Is it okay to rent Extra Vacations?  I have an Extra Vacation coming up that I won't be able to use (and it's too late to cancel).  I've offered it to some friends, but none are able to go.



NO  It isn't OK to rent any week that you get thru RCI. 

Is it fair that RCI can rent any week that they get and  the RCI members can not?  Maybe not, but those are the rules that we must agree to if you want to be a RCI member.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 20, 2010)

To the OP:

You are allowed to reserve weeks thru Wyndham using your Wyn pts and rent those weeks. 

You are not allowed to use your Wyn pts to exchange for RCI weeks and then rent those weeks.


----------



## siesta (Sep 20, 2010)

michaelcoley, I think if they are your friends you will have little chance of being exposed "what mama don't know won't hurt her"  Unlike the OP, you aren't blatently advertising your exchange for commercial profit.  So if you find a friend/relative that can use the exchange, by all means don't be deterred.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.  The way Cindy phrased that, it sounded like renting out Extra Vacations was okay, but I just wanted to verify that before I did anything like posting it in the last minute rentals section here. (I wouldn't want to risk my RCI account!)  If I can't find a friend who can use it, I'm not that concerned.  I'm only out $225 for it. (I bought it during the $199 sale.)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2010)

RCI used to let you recoop your exchange fee and guest fee ONLY, on an exchange.  You can NOT collect any MFs for the underlying week.

Don't know about Extra Vacations, as this is not just a exchange fee.

Within Wyndham itself, rent away.  They do not care.  But as soon as you deposit those points in RCI whole new set of rules.  Keep your points in wyndham.  

In most cases, if caught, RCI will cancel all your reservations and your account.  Break the rules, get caught, suffer the consequences.  Think of it as the Treasury department, just because they can print money, does not mean they will tolerate you printing money.  Although I too do think it is unfair, it is the rules you signed up for in your RCI account.


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Think of it as the Treasury department, just because they can print money, does not mean they will tolerate you printing money.


Nice analogy Sandy.  Totally agree on this!  Just because we don't LIKE the rule, we agreed to it when we accepted the T&C's of RCI membership.  You can't have it both ways and whining about it serves no purpose.

As Brian says "don't throw good money after bad." You got caught.  Deal.


----------



## mshatty (Sep 20, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys.  The way Cindy phrased that, it sounded like renting out Extra Vacations was okay, but I just wanted to verify that before I did anything like posting it in the last minute rentals section here. (I wouldn't want to risk my RCI account!)  If I can't find a friend who can use it, I'm not that concerned.  I'm only out $225 for it. (I bought it during the $199 sale.)



I suggest you read the contract with Extra Holidays to see what you can and can't do once you submit a unit for rental.  I do know you can cancel your reservation of the unit under some circumstances.

You probably have given Extra Holidays the exclusive right to rent the unit once you submit it to it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 20, 2010)

SRR said:


> I was sold a bunch of bull from timeshare sales people about RCI rental policies. ....I am busy working on my law suits.


 
And you signed a document that said if it isn't in written documents it didn't happen


Although common ownership WVO and RCI are seperate legal entities . . .


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2010)

I see that the RCI rental site has the same prices as Extra Vacations, so I assumed that would be an okay thing to do.  I actually let a TUG member rent a week through my week in Extra Vacations with her own credit card.  No one stopped it.  We couldn't find RCI's rental site.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I see that the RCI rental site has the same prices as Extra Vacations, so I assumed that would be an okay thing to do.  I actually let a TUG member rent a week through my week in Extra Vacations with her own credit card.  No one stopped it.  We couldn't find RCI's rental site.



Cindy,

Don't you mean that you know someone else who did that?


----------



## siesta (Sep 20, 2010)

learnalot said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Don't you mean that you know someone else who did that?



no, she actually meant it was someone she knew that knew someone else that did that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2010)

A TUG member really did log into my account and rented, with her own credit card, an Extra Vacation through RCI, and she added her name as a guest, too.  RCI didn't red flag it or anything.   So I assume the rules are different for Extra Vacations, because RCI gets the money, and that is their deal.  Edited to add: this was not a cheap EV, it was a week at Palm Beach Shores in Florida, and it was resort she already owned and wanted to have friends go for her birthday.  She rented way, way ahead of the date, like six months, and it was around $799 + guest fee.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 20, 2010)

*Oh, please .... you got caught*. It is against the rules. You were rolling the dollars in by exchanging "millions of Wyndham points" into 28K Wyndham point deposits into RCI and then renting those RCI exchanges out. You were doing a brisk business and in your 1st post on this thread, were in the process of buying another 1,000,000 Wyndham points (resale, of course) to expand your activities (adding these to _the millions of Wyndham points you brought_).

So let me do the math: 28K deposits into 2,000,000+ Wyndham points equals how many RCI deposits?  About 80 rentals gained from RCI exchanges.

80 rentals x $100 average profit = $8,000
80 rentals x $150 average profit = $12,000
80 rentals x $200 average profit = $16,000

Using Wyndham points, your ARP, and booking weeks likely to be rented:
13 weeks @ 154,000 pt per week yields 
13 rentals x $100 average profit = $1,300
13 rentals x $150 average profit = $2,050
13 rentals x $200 average profit = $2,600

Using your Platimum VIP standing and booking at the 60 day mark with 50% of the times getting a unit size upgrade possible yielding
26 rentals x $100 average profit = $2,600
26 rentals x $150 average profit = $4,100
26 rentals x $200 average profit = $5,200

So taking the Best RCI rental profits and subtract the Worst Wyndham rental profits, your business model seems to be about $12,000 short now. Or is it about $18,000 short after buying your additional 1,000,000 Wyndham Points? Plus, you lost all your RCI deposits, exchange fees, and a year plus of booked exchanges.  No doubt you don't have any ARP reservations made for the first 10 + months of 2011 with 3+MM 2011 Wyndham Points.

Tsk, tsk.  Things don't look too good. And you have been doing this for how long - before 2007, per your post.  Is that 4 years or 5 years or 6+ years? Better hope RCI decides not to provide your rental business information with your guests names and addresses with all their computer records to the IRS. 

*See, and you thought things couldn't get any worse?*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Is it okay to rent Extra Vacations?  I have an Extra Vacation coming up that I won't be able to use (and it's too late to cancel).  I've offered it to some friends, but none are able to go.



Yeah, I don't think you can rent EV's, but perhaps if a friend books through you with their own CC's, that is okay, because I did help a TUG member do that once, as I said here.  RCI didn't flag it or anything.  

Also, I have had friends use AC's through II and paid the entire fee themselves, online through my account.  I don't want to be in the loop for that kind of thing, so I have them reserve themselves, and there has never been a problem.  I wish I could use the AC's myself sometime.  But we cannot, because we own too many weeks.  Gotta sell some of those.


----------



## Mel (Sep 20, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> NO  It isn't OK to rent any week that you get thru RCI.
> 
> Is it fair that RCI can rent any week that they get and  the RCI members can not?  Maybe not, but those are the rules that we must agree to if you want to be a RCI member.


An analogy that maybe will explain why RCI can rent exchanges, and they have legal standing to prevent you from doing so:

Say I lease an apartment building, and have permission to sublet some of the apartments.  I lease a large loft to you.  You can occupy the loft, and share it with a roommate, but you do not have the right to turn around and lease the loft to someone else.  I could even write into my contract that you don't have the right to have anyone stay with you for more than 7 consecutive days (or whatever other restriction I want).  I don't own that building, but I have a contractual right to sublet - you don't.

Now, I have banked several weeks to RCI, and a couple of them are desireable as rentals (particularly if your cost to obtain them is lower than my cost in maintenance fees).  I have signed a contract (the membership T&C) giving them the authority to use my weeks as they see fit, including renting them.  If you exchange into my week, I have NOT given you permission to rent MY WEEK to someone else, nor has RCI.  In fact, it is questionable whether RCI even has the authority to allow you to rent my property.


----------



## SRR (Sep 20, 2010)

I have no intentions at spending my good money to chase bad.  Thank you for all your responses, it helps to know I am not alone.  Please continue to email me privately reguarding your experiences with RCI and Wyndham.  I am amazed how many people have suffered the wrath of these monopolies.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm always amazed at all the hate for RCI.   

Yes I know they do things that make some people unhappy :annoyed: but yet most of us continue to do business with them.  I for one am a pretty happy camper with RCI.  Maybe because I don't try to copy their business model and only travel off season. I've hung around this forum long enough to maximize my stuff but geeeeeezz, if you break the club rules then why are you shocked that they are kicking you out?  

And why are you buying another million points?   Have you not learned your lesson?  Hate to say it but you're just looking for trouble for yourself.  

Move on.  Some battles are just not worth fighting.  It's already been tried and all we got was a measly little settlement of a guest certificate that expires soon.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 21, 2010)

SRR said:


> I have no intentions at spending my good money to chase bad.  Thank you for all your responses, it helps to know I am not alone.  Please continue to email me privately reguarding your experiences with RCI and Wyndham.  I am amazed how many people have suffered the wrath of these monopolies.



Never in my life have I ever heard a single person say that it was their intention to spend good money to chase bad.  In fact, I think it's pretty safe to say that almost no one who has spent good money chasing bad did so having decided that was what they intended to do.

But they did so anyway.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 22, 2010)

It looks like the misrepresentation was from the timeshare salesman, a not uncommon situation.  I would look at the state's consumer protection laws, which generally make an unfair or deceptive trade practice actionable.  This would certainly seem to be deceptive.  Those statutes also typically provide for recovering treble damages and attorney fees.  Now, I suspect you would not have a problem in establishing that the saleman was an agent of the developer, and that will likely give you a claim against the developer.  Given the particular relationship between this developer and RCI, you might stretch that to arguing that the developer was an agent of RCI, but that is more problematic.  That is the route I would go in building a case, but you, of course do need to talk to an attorney in the state where venue lies.

The problem is going to be proof, because the timeshare salesman is likely to deny all and it will be your word against his.  In a civil case that is not fatal since the standard is greater weight of the evidence rather than proof beyond a reasonable doubt, so it will come down to which one a jury believes.  You will likely have trouble finding an attorney to take a case on with no additional proof unless you put up a large attoney fee to begin with.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 22, 2010)

*No sales weasel this time - it was all resale*



Carolinian said:


> It looks like the misrepresentation was from the timeshare salesman, a not uncommon situation.
> The problem is going to be proof, because the timeshare salesman is likely to deny all and it will be your word against his.  In a civil case that is not fatal since the standard is greater weight of the evidence rather than proof beyond a reasonable doubt, so it will come down to which one a jury believes.  You will likely have trouble finding an attorney to take a case on with no additional proof unless you put up a large attoney fee to begin with.



He stated that the original 1 million and the additional one million points he has plans to purchase were all resale, the only way it could possibly be affordable, so no misrepresentation by the (usuallY) beyond sleazy Wyndham sales folks are involved in this particular case. Not to say there haven't been others, but not this time.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 23, 2010)

John,

He stated about half his points where bought directly from the developer. I think that's where the misrepresentation part comes up. He said the million points he was planning to add were coming from the resale market. 

Jason


----------



## Shappie (Sep 23, 2010)

*And you're buying more??*

Hmmm...just one question?  Why are you buying a million more points if you can't utilize the ones you have??  Sounds like you had a profit center going.  I know the rules about not renting...but if you were booking the reservations and obtaining guest certs...how would anyone have known these reservations weren't for "friends"?  Oh well....hope it was good while it lasted.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 23, 2010)

*II was never really part of Wyndhams plans but owners can still deal with them direct*



jjmanthei05 said:


> John,
> 
> He stated about half his points where bought directly from the developer. I think that's where the misrepresentation part comes up. He said the million points he was planning to add were coming from the resale market.
> 
> Jason



Whoops - you're correct! But that was so long ago now that even if there had been an issue back then the statute of limitations is likely to have run out and even finding the players if it hasn't would likely be near impossible today. 

Overall the OP was/is breaking the rules they agreed to when they bought so the likelihood of prevailing on any challenge is near zero anyway. Yes it stinks but the system was never meant to be a business for the buyers but a way to get low cost, enjoyable vacations for personal use. That hasn't changed despite the various Wyndham enforced rules. I never thought the link to II would last as they are direct competitors and only got hooked up by buy outs. They do not want to be in business together and now aren't.


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 23, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A TUG member really did log into my account and rented, with her own credit card, an Extra Vacation through RCI, and she added her name as a guest, too.  RCI didn't red flag it or anything.   So I assume the rules are different for Extra Vacations, because RCI gets the money, and that is their deal.  Edited to add: this was not a cheap EV, it was a week at Palm Beach Shores in Florida, and it was resort she already owned and wanted to have friends go for her birthday.  She rented way, way ahead of the date, like six months, and it was around $799 + guest fee.



I have a few deposits that expire at the end of this year.  One I used as a wedding (honeymoon) gift and I paid the fees. I offered another to a friend to use for her 40th bday getaway in December.  I actually called RCI with the friend on the phone to get an idea of what was available.  Since she wasn't ready to make the reservation, RCI offered to add her name as a "guest" with specific limits... which would allow her to call them directly and search within the parameters we set.  She will use her own credit card for the exchange & guest cert. fees.  She hasn't reserved yet, but when I called RCI re: the honeymoon gift, they told me the other one was still pending...the friend hadn't called back yet.   Is this something that is supposedly NOT allowed?


----------



## BevL (Sep 23, 2010)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I have a few deposits that expire at the end of this year.  One I used as a wedding (honeymoon) gift and I paid the fees. I offered another to a friend to use for her 40th bday getaway in December.  I actually called RCI with the friend on the phone to get an idea of what was available.  Since she wasn't ready to make the reservation, RCI offered to add her name as a "guest" with specific limits... which would allow her to call them directly and search within the parameters we set.  She will use her own credit card for the exchange & guest cert. fees.  She hasn't reserved yet, but when I called RCI re: the honeymoon gift, they told me the other one was still pending...the friend hadn't called back yet.   Is this something that is supposedly NOT allowed?



There's no problem allowing others to use your deposits - that's the purpose of a guest certificate.  And honestly, I don't think that RCI or II are out hunting down every single person who might have gotten some reimbursement of maintenance fees from a friend or acquaintance to use one of their weeks.

But they don't want folks using cheap (but good) weeks to exchange into prime exchanges and then rent them out.  Lots and lots of guest certificates could be a tip off.  They see an ad on a website or Ebay, you're in trouble for sure.  You rent to someone who contacts RCI or a resort with questions and blurts out, "I'm renting," you could be in hot water.

But occasional usage by friends or family members is perfectly fine.  It's really common sense when you think about it.  Don't do it commercially and you'll have no problems.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2010)

The rules are that you cannot rent exchanges, and that is how I understand it.  Extra Vacations doesn't have any kind of rules like that, not that I see. RCI rents all kinds of weeks on their own rental sites, so I think they like getting that business.  

I guess I am not looking for their rules when I give someone my account and tell them they can rent whatever.   I don't want trouble with RCI.  I love exchange privileges too much. 

I will help anyone who asks me, as long as I don't pay for the EV with my credit card.  I want to be left out of it completely.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 23, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The rules are that you cannot rent exchanges, and that is how I understand it.  Extra Vacations doesn't have any kind of rules like that, not that I see. RCI rents all kinds of weeks on their own rental sites, so I think they like getting that business.
> 
> I guess I am not looking for their rules when I give someone my account and tell them they can rent whatever.   I don't want trouble with RCI.  I love exchange privileges too much.
> 
> I will help anyone who asks me, as long as I don't pay for the EV with my credit card.  I want to be left out of it completely.



I don't think RCI has any problem with what your doing since you aren't making money on the exchange. RCI allows for reimbursement for exchange fees and Guest Cert but you can't get reimbursed for the underlying week. So unless you are charging people $200 or something on the side to book an EV under your account, I don't see how you are violating their rules in any way.

Jason


----------



## e.bram (Sep 23, 2010)

It's like the OP bought the Brooklyn Bridge and is pissed the City for not letting him put in toll booths.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2010)

e.bram said:


> It's like the OP bought the Brooklyn Bridge and is pissed the City for not letting him put in toll booths.



Very clear summary, e.bram ....


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 23, 2010)

e.bram said:


> It's like the OP bought the Brooklyn Bridge and is pissed the City for not letting him put in toll booths.



I think the better analogy would be he borrowed someone elses bridge and got pissed he couldn't put up toll booths.  

Jason


----------



## funtime (Sep 25, 2010)

While I rarely come out on the side of RCI, assume for the moment a trading company that shall remain nameless has a prohibition against commercial transactions - who should they go after, an owner that got a little money from grandma when they  made that trade or someone who has ten outstanding trades who wants more in the future and falls well within the definition of commecial transaction? To the OP, I would first - not buy anymore points and secondly try to divest myself of some of those points so that the maintenance fees do not kill you.  As to a lawsuit, I doubt very highly that any lawyer would take on your lawsuit as you are in clear breach of their rules so no  use threatening one as you will not (a) find a lawyer or (b) be successful in any subsequent lawsuit.  While that may sound harsh, better look to cut one's losses now.  Funtime


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 26, 2010)

RCI and II are exchange system are designed for Members personal vacation ownership exchange and not for commercial business use.
The OP has been using the exchange system for commercial transactions in violation of the individual membership rules. You were caught and your account cancelled as it should be.
Apply to RCI for a comercial membership if you meet the requirements.
What you were doing was not fair to other individual members. You were
draining the members exchange system of prime vacation weeks to support your commercial business venture.
RCI does this and it also hurts members but that does not give you or anyone else the right to do it.  It's RCI's business and they make the rules.


----------



## ross1941 (Oct 7, 2010)

*RCI Points*

I actually bought a Timeshare upgrade because the salesman told me he had a few million points and made alot of money obtaining weeks and renting them. After getting home, I called RCI and they said that you can't do that
or your membership would be cancelled. I complained to the resort and actually got my upgrade money back and they fired that salesman. I would like to find a way to legally sell my points as I have 80,000 RCI points each year and 75,000 Royal Holiday points each year too.
If anyone knows how, let me know...Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2010)

You can rent reservations made at your home resort - that's it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2010)

ross1941 said:


> I actually bought a Timeshare upgrade because the salesman told me he had a few million points and made alot of money obtaining weeks and renting them. After getting home, I called RCI and they said that you can't do that
> or your membership would be cancelled. I complained to the resort and actually got my upgrade money back and they fired that salesman. I would like to find a way to legally sell my points as I have 80,000 RCI points each year and 75,000 Royal Holiday points each year too.
> If anyone knows how, let me know...Thanks



RCI Points are great.  I love to book vacations with my points, and I love searching with them, too.  We booked 16 days on Kauai with our points, and then I reserved our two weeks in Disney with the rest of our annual points.  I have none left with which to get into any kind of trouble with RCI.  I used this year's and next year's points already.  Our vacations are booked through November of 2011.  :rofl: Now it's time to work on 2012.  I don't know how I can even think that far ahead.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 7, 2010)

ross1941 said:


> ...I have 80,000 RCI points each year and 75,000 Royal Holiday points each year too.
> If anyone knows how, let me know...Thanks





DeniseM said:


> You can rent reservations made at your home resort - that's it.



Does RCI Points allow members to rent any RCI Points reservations made at their Home Resort, or does RCI only allow the rental of one's Home *Week*?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 7, 2010)

*If The Reservation Came From RCI Or RCI Points, It Cannot Be Rented Out.  Period.*




JudyS said:


> Does RCI Points allow members to rent any RCI Points reservations made at their Home Resort, or does RCI only allow the rental of one's Home *Week*?


Any reservation from RCI or from RCI Points cannot be rented out.  _Mox nix_ if it's an RCI Points reservation at your home resort -- i.e., if you're exchanging back in to your own resort, you still can't rent out the exchange reservation.  Same goes for RCI _Last Call_ & RCI _Instant Exchange_ reservations, including reservations for your own timeshare.  

All you can rent out is your own deeded time, fixed or floating, that you arrange to use without RCI involvement. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JudyS (Oct 8, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Any reservation from RCI or from RCI Points cannot be rented out.  _Mox nix_ if it's an RCI Points reservation at your home resort -- i.e., if you're exchanging back in to your own resort, you still can't rent out the exchange reservation.  Same goes for RCI _Last Call_ & RCI _Instant Exchange_ reservations, including reservations for your own timeshare.
> 
> All you can rent out is your own deeded time, fixed or floating, that you arrange to use without RCI involvement.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Back when Madge was on the board, she said that members are, in fact, allowed to rent out their RCI Points Home Week. After all, you own your RCI Points Home Week -- it _is_ your own deeded time. However, prior to this thread, I hadn't heard that other RCI Points reservations at one's own resort could be rented out. 

(As a practical matter, renting out one's RCI Points Home Week can be difficult, because the resort will show the week as committed to RCI Points, and therefore will not be able to confirm the reservation for one's renter until two weeks or so prior to check-in.)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 8, 2010)

But that *HOME WEEK* has a MF invoice which you can provide a copy of to a possible tenant.   Or a copy of the deed.  And my underlying HOME RESORT week, shows as my ownership on the resort's computer.


----------



## tombo (Oct 8, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Back when Madge was on the board, she said that members are, in fact, allowed to rent out their RCI Points Home Week. After all, you own your RCI Points Home Week -- it _is_ your own deeded time.
> 
> (As a practical matter, renting out one's RCI Points Home Week can be difficult, because the resort will show the week as committed to RCI Points, and therefore will not be able to confirm the reservation for one's renter until two weeks or so prior to check-in.)



I purchased a points week for the underlying deeded week 2 years ago. It was too late to reserve my underlying deeded week when I purchased it so I got the points for 2010, but I reserved my home week for 2011. This is my first time with owning/using a points week. Am I correct in reading that if I want to rent my week to someone else that they will not be able to verify that the reservation is in their name until 2 weeks out? If so that is a bad flaw with the points system. Some renters might have an uneasy feeling having to take my word when the resort won't verify that the week they have paid for is theirs. It would be especially bad if the resort did a cursory search, if it then showed up as an RCI points reservation, and the resort then told a renter/potential renter that this was a points reservation that I wasn't allowed to rent to others.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 8, 2010)

Different resorts in RCI points manage the system differently.  For one that I own I call the resort managers directly before the 12 month mark and reserve my week and it never goes to points.  For the other, they let RCI take care of the reservation for points converted weeks.  Its a floating week and I make the reservation with RCI 13-12 months prior.  I'm not charged an exchange fee and if someone else is using the week I need a guest certificate (again  which I am told would be at no charge- but it would look like any other RCI Guest Cert.) I guess I could print out something from my owners page or provide a copy of the deed if a renter wanted to verify that I could rent the weekif needed.

Check with your resort and ask them what the process is for reserving and renting your week and how you would indicate other occupants if needed.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 8, 2010)

tombo said:


> ...Am I correct in reading that if I want to rent my week to someone else that they will not be able to verify that the reservation is in their name until 2 weeks out? If so that is a bad flaw with the points system. Some renters might have an uneasy feeling having to take my word when the resort won't verify that the week they have paid for is theirs. It would be especially bad if the resort did a cursory search, if it then showed up as an RCI points reservation, and the resort then told a renter/potential renter that this was a points reservation that I wasn't allowed to rent to others.


This is exactly what happened the first time I tried to rent my RCI Points Home Week. I ended up having to refund the renter's money. 



vacationhopeful said:


> But that *HOME WEEK* has a MF invoice which you can provide a copy of to a possible tenant.   Or a copy of the deed.  And my underlying HOME RESORT week, shows as my ownership on the resort's computer.


This wasn't sufficient for my renter (who was a longtime Tug member, as it happens.) And yes, the resort's computer showed me as the owner of the week, but the computer also showed that week as deposited with RCI, even though I had reserved it during my Home Week Priority window. 



tschwa2 said:


> Different resorts in RCI points manage the system differently.  For one that I own I call the resort managers directly before the 12 month mark and reserve my week and it never goes to points.  For the other, they let RCI take care of the reservation for points converted weeks...
> 
> Check with your resort and ask them what the process is for reserving and renting your week and how you would indicate other occupants if needed.


This sounds like good advice! Other resorts may be able to be more helpful than mine was.


----------



## tombo (Oct 8, 2010)

JudyS said:


> This is exactly what happened the first time I tried to rent my RCI Points Home Week. I ended up having to refund the renter's money.
> 
> And yes, the resort's computer showed me as the owner of the week, but the computer also showed that week as deposited with RCI, even though I had reserved it during my Home Week Priority window.



Yikes. I was planning on renting this week this summer. I had better contact the resort and make sure of how they handle it before I run into the same problem. If this is a problem I will turn my only points week back into a fixed week. If I can't rent a week I own because it is enrolled in the RCI points program, then I will un-enroll it.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 17, 2010)

tombo said:


> Yikes. I was planning on renting this week this summer. I had better contact the resort and make sure of how they handle it before I run into the same problem. If this is a problem I will turn my only points week back into a fixed week. If I can't rent a week I own because it is enrolled in the RCI points program, then I will un-enroll it.


Tombo, each resort handles things differently, so maybe you'll be OK.  I was able to rent out my RCI Points Home Week at a different resort, but I rented it last minute (about a week before check-in), so the resort already had received notice from RCI that I was using the week.


----------

